# MINI HOWTO: eclipse + subversion (SVN)



## mgp (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,
as you may know eclipse doesn't support svn out of the box and making it work with svn is not that trivial. So in order to use svn with eclipse you need to get the eclipse platform first (3.2.x, 3.3.x, 3.4.x, ...) currently the recommended version is 3.4.x. So first install java/eclipse-devel and run it. Then go to the menu bar and select Help -> Software Updates -> Available Software ... then click on the Add Site button and enter http://subclipse.tigris.org/update_1.4.x (if this address doesn't work check http://subclipse.tigris.org for the correct eclipse update address). After you've got the update site set up make sure to install the Subclipse and JavaHL plugins. Once you got all that installed you're ready to install the subversion Java bindings since JavaHL is only a high level svn client API. Install java/subversion-java and add the following line in /usr/local/eclipse-devel/eclipse.ini


```
-Djava.library.path=/usr/local/lib
```

under the "-vmargs" row, so it should look like that:


```
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
256m
-startup
plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.R34x_v20080819.jar
--launcher.library
plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.freebsd.amd64_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731
-vmargs
-Djava.library.path=/usr/local/lib
-Xms40m
-Xmx256m
```

...this tells eclipse where is the native library to use with JavaHL.
Basically that's it, restart eclipse and you're ready to rock.
good luck


----------

